# Boston Butt Slices?



## fitzdawg79 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was at my local supermarket today and saw Boston Butt Slices in the meat cooler right next to the country style ribs. The slices were approximately 3/4 inch thick, there were 4-6 slices per package, and each package was 3-4lbs (as far as I can tell they were boneless).  Also, they had them priced at $1.59lb, and a few of the packages were $1 off since the "sell by" date was only two days away.  I have a couple of questions for those that are more knowledgable than me:

1. I had the impression from reading other posts that country style ribs were sliced pork butts with the bone still in.  Is that true?

2. Has anybody ever smoked butt slices for pulled pork?  If so, would I treat each slice just like a regular butt, or would I need to do anything special to keep them from drying out?

It seems to me that there are a lot of positives to buying one of these packages.  Cook times will be a little shorter with smaller pieces,and  I can experiment with several different rubs to find that perfect one.  Also, since it's just me and my wife, 3-4lbs pre-cooked seems perfect for one meal plus just enough left-overs.  Any thoughts?


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2010)

Nearly all of the "country style ribs" you buy today are not ribs at all, but are cut from the shoulder.  Some are bone-in, some are not.  It is nothing but shoulder.  Originally they were cut from the rib end of the pork loin, but demand was so high they now cut most of them from the shoulder, and they are an inferior cut unless handled very carefully. Those slices might smoke up ok, but I have my doubts.  They might make a good, but very expensive chile verde at those prices? Let us know how you do with those.


----------



## fitzdawg79 (Oct 28, 2010)

What I saw in the market was actually just a butt sliced into 3/4 inch "steaks" for lack of a better term. It's not actually country style ribs, but a sliced up butt. My question is whether those slices can be treated the exact same way as a full butt when smoking, or do the need special attention to keep from drying out?


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 28, 2010)

Interesting question, I've never tried smokeing a pork steak but I'd think if it was low and slow it should work like ya think it would. And in a lot less time.

I say buy some and let us know how it turns out. with Q-view of course


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2010)

fitzdawg79 said:


> What I saw in the market was actually just a butt sliced into 3/4 inch "steaks" for lack of a better term. It's not actually country style ribs, but a sliced up butt. My question is whether those slices can be treated the exact same way as a full butt when smoking, or do the need special attention to keep from drying out?




Probably like the difference between smoking a Standing Rib Roast (Prime or Choice), and smoking individual Ribeye Steaks. Basically the same meat, but I've done them both, and the Smoked Standing Rib Roast is a lot better IMHO.

I'm sure you can slice the Pork Butt, but it won't be near as good.

Just my 2 pennies,

Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually, you can stack them back up and tie them back into a roast if you'd like and they will cook accordingly vs. keeping them as individual steaks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> Actually, you can stack them back up and tie them back into a roast if you'd like and they will cook accordingly vs. keeping them as individual steaks.


I thought about that, but wouldn't you lose some of that great juice through the cuts, even though it's tied?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree with Pops and Bear but the alternative is going to be pretty dry IMO. Having them tied into a roast will at least allow them to share some of the surface and absorb less smoke and dry out less. I think I would smoke them with a water pan to help hold in the moisture. You could use some broth in the pan and catch the drippings to use as an au jus


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 31, 2010)

The thiner the cut of meat, the more moisture you loose!


----------



## dforbes (Nov 1, 2010)

I buy pork butts and cut them into pork steaks 3/4 to 1 inch thick and smoke them. I rub them heavy with my rib rub and smoke low and slow. They are done in a couple of hours and are always tender, juicy and delicious. I never buy pork steaks anymore, I always cut my own.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 1, 2010)

found a picture, not the best but here it is


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well your pork butt all sliced up sure look good to me. I wonder if you tie it all back up if it would work like Pop's says. Now Pop's is one of those folks that if he says it I believe it. He's that good too. But then I sometimes have taken a butt and sliced it into some steaks and then use the rest of the meat for sausages. I just slice it to the bone and then keep the rest for later.


----------

